# Merry Christmas from TUG to our members!



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2007)

More holiday cheer...any classified ads posted from now (2ish pm eastern time) through to the end of CHRISTMAS DAY are completely free!

For sale...for rent...doesnt matter. Post as many as you want! (*within reason you broker types =)* )  This bonus is intended for individual TUG members to post their own personal timeshares for sale or for rent.  Not for those in the business looking to post inventory for free.  

To repeat...any ads placed from now till tuesday night are free.

Click here to Place a new classified ad now!


and Merry Christmas from TUG!


----------



## london (Dec 21, 2007)

*Free Ad's*

What a nice surprise for TUG members. 

I have already posted 2 ad's. Thank you...Thank you....


----------



## mish (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you!  What a surprise and a nice Christmas gift.  Who says the spirit of giving is lost?!


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Tug. I don't have any to post, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 22, 2007)

*Happy Holidays*

Thank you so so much. A truly generous gesture for the Holiday season.


----------



## ladycody (Dec 22, 2007)

Kenrabs said:


> Thanks Tug. I don't have any to post, but it's the thought that counts.



ditto


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, may take you up on a couple as I continue to cull the herd :ignore: 

Hope you have a joyful and peaceful holiday season !

The same to all my fellow tuggers !!!

John


----------



## JMAESD84 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thanks Tug !!*

TUG deserves a big thank you....even without this wonderful Christmas gift:whoopie: 

THANK YOU

I wish everyone a Happy and Healthy Holiday Season.

Best Wishes to All


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 22, 2007)

I thank you too!

Sue


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you.  And Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and all at TUG.


----------



## mamadot (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you! I've already posted 3 ads.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## CarolF (Dec 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas to TUG Improvements too.


----------



## djyamyam (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you!  Merry Christmas to TUG and it's members!


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 23, 2007)

_*Brian, you have me a little confused here. Is it "Sunday Night" or to the end of "Christmas Day"?         *_




TUG Improvements! said:


> More holiday cheer...any classified ads posted from now (2ish pm eastern time) through to the end of CHRISTMAS DAY are completely free!
> 
> _*To repeat...any ads placed from now till sunday night are free.*_


----------



## urban5 (Dec 23, 2007)

Unexpected Christmas presents are always the best, thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2007)

edited it....it is indeed thru to christmas day...not tonight.

thank you for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you from Timeshare Von too 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cheryl17 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you, and Merry Christmas!

Cheryl


----------



## Elli (Dec 24, 2007)

My thanks for the Xmas present as well, but I am curious - how long does it usually take for ads to appear?  In the Mexico "Ads for Rent" nothing has been added since Dec. 20, and I placed an ad on Dec. 21.  I suppose with everyone being busy with Christmas, nothing will be posted until later this week?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2007)

it usually happens within a day or two...but we do list on the site that it CAN take up to a week depending on the workload and time constraints of the ad managers.

you get your full 3 months from the day it gets posted either way.


----------



## Kay H (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all TUGgers.  Brian, that is very generous of you.


----------



## Elli (Dec 25, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> it usually happens within a day or two...but we do list on the site that it CAN take up to a week depending on the workload and time constraints of the ad managers.
> 
> you get your full 3 months from the day it gets posted either way.


Thanks, Brian, Merry Christmas!

Elli


----------



## Denise L (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all, and what a nice present from TUG  .  I just read this thread today, so there is still time...

Except I can't access the Ads pages  , I just get an error. Anyone else have this problem? So far, I've tried three times.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. Hope it will be fixed before the end of the day.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 25, 2007)

gee...I cant take a day off without anything fallin apart can I?

Working on the ads program now...sorry for the inconvenience...will return shortly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 25, 2007)

back up now with 5 hours to spare for your free ads! =)


----------



## Denise L (Dec 26, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> back up now with 5 hours to spare for your free ads! =)



Thanks for working on a holiday (and every day!)  !


----------



## VictorB (Dec 27, 2007)

*Soap Box Smiley*

How about this one?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2007)

lol...ill see if I can figure out how to add it to the default smiley list.


----------

